

Show HN: Using D3.js to visually explore your GitHub connections - kgosser
http://nodal.me
We got inspired by the work Mike Bostock has been doing with D3 and wanted to experiment with how we could extend the library in more of an application interface setting than just charting, so we built Nodal: http://nodal.me<p>The project is built on Python/Flask/Heroku. Read more about the experiment here: http://mattstockton.com/2012/11/30/navigating-your-network-graph-with-nodal/
======
kgosser
We got inspired by the work Mike Bostock has been doing with D3, but we wanted
to extend it to more of an application interface setting than just charting.
It's built on Python/Flask/Heroku.

You can fork the project on GitHub here:
<https://github.com/MattStockton/nodal>

Or read more about it here: [http://mattstockton.com/2012/11/30/navigating-
your-network-g...](http://mattstockton.com/2012/11/30/navigating-your-network-
graph-with-nodal/)

------
yesimahuman
Congrats on launching this :)

I would suggest putting the title you have for this Show HN post on the
landing page right at the top, since it's hard to know what exactly it is that
I'm putting my github username in for.

As for the graph, it's awesome and fun to play with! I found the "close"
button on selecting people a bit small to click.

------
fox91
The idea is great! But why all the people I connected to are at the same
distance? I'd expect to see closer to my node users with a strong relationship
with me

~~~
mstockton
That's a great point. There are a few different physical properties we can
tweak which could give us more control over individual nodes. We haven't
gotten that far yet, but have been thinking about the possibilities. Check the
blog post to see some thoughts on this.

------
fudged71
ANyone got a screenshot? For those of us without [connected] github accounts?

~~~
mstockton
There is a screenshot at the end of this blog post:
[http://mattstockton.com/2012/11/30/navigating-your-
network-g...](http://mattstockton.com/2012/11/30/navigating-your-network-
graph-with-nodal/)

Also, you do not need to link your account to try out Nodal, you can just
search for a user on the login page.

------
jborg
wow! awesome way to explore github.

